# Dent Removal Swansea area help?



## gtvlew (Sep 6, 2006)

Afternoon all i have a few small marks on my car that need sorting, anyone recommend me a top draw dent guru, Cheers Gary:wave:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i cant recommend anyone ,not needed it , but there are a few going round , call into Hills motor company on carmarthen road dean and daren are good guys and ive seen a mobile there when im passing


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

This guy done my mates focus,not a bad job at all

tony sharp
07929791008


----------



## chriz1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Pro Dent Sebastian Ling top job everytime and cheap too only took him 30 mins to get rid of a few dings on my car 07816 844 666


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

Dentwise are the boys and neil is a top bloke


----------

